# [s] chibis [closed]



## doveling (May 23, 2015)

need a break from studying. need to draw
doing 1 or 2 chibis!! just offer whatever~~

offers over 1k tbt get shiny art like katiegurl's example!! (below)


Spoiler: finished arts








for atotspot





for katiegurl





for cheezyfries


​


----------



## cheezyfries (May 23, 2015)

eep could you draw my OC? i can offer 600 tbt c: i know i've gotten your art before but i can't resist >.<
OC thread!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 23, 2015)

ahhhh I'm horrible at pricing, but your art is super pretty ;o;

how much would you like to draw someone from here? [link]


----------



## doveling (May 23, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> ahhhh I'm horrible at pricing, but your art is super pretty ;o;
> 
> how much would you like to draw someone from here? [link]



ahh thankyou!!
umm im bad at pricing too, so you can offer whatever!! im thinking not so big of an offer since your characters designs are quite clean and simple!!


but uh everyone is considered~~


----------



## Katelyn (May 23, 2015)

Maybe one of my OC's if they interest you? :3 Im not sure if you're interested in this, but I can offer one of the collectibles in my sidebar.


----------



## doveling (May 23, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> eep could you draw my OC? i can offer 600 tbt c: i know i've gotten your art before but i can't resist >.<
> OC thread!



eppp your oc is too cute to resist /dies
!! accepted!! you can send the bells before or after the art, whatever suits you!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> eppp your oc is too cute to resist /dies
> !! accepted!! you can send the bells before or after the art, whatever suits you!



*screams* thank you, i'll send tbt now!


----------



## doveling (May 23, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Maybe one of my OC's if they interest you? :3 Im not sure if you're interested in this, but I can offer one of the collectibles in my sidebar.



ahh sorry where are your oc refs? i can't seem to find them!
but im fine with any collectibles!


----------



## Naiad (May 23, 2015)

Ahh, maybe one of mine?? Clicky

800 TBT?? ♪( ?▽｀)

you actually made most of them OTL


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahh thankyou!!
> umm im bad at pricing too, so you can offer whatever!! im thinking not so big of an offer since your characters designs are quite clean and simple!!
> 
> 
> but uh everyone is considered~~



400 maybe? I can offer more if you like though ;u;


----------



## Katelyn (May 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahh sorry where are your oc refs? i can't seem to find them!
> but im fine with any collectibles!



Oh wow I forgot to post the link ;-; My bad. They're all right here (x) Sorry about that! D: Also, which one would you prefer? c:


----------



## biibii (May 23, 2015)

Maybe a simple headshot kinda like this one:






for 30-60 tbt with flat colors?

- - - Post Merge - - -





Theres also a small birthmark under my right eye!


----------



## kaylagirl (May 23, 2015)

OH MY GOSH` me please I love your art so much but I can't afford it ;-;
Ref: x
I offer tbt!!
Ty for your consideration!!


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 23, 2015)

Please consider my mayor?

350-600 TBT?


My reference sheet: http://i.imgur.com/Vv6cu5i.jpg


----------



## Pokemanz (May 23, 2015)

Ahhh me please!!
OCs are here: [Click!]
Can offer 400 TBT if you decide to draw one since they're nothing special. Can always throw in more though!


----------



## pietro07 (May 23, 2015)

WOW YOUR ART IS AWESOMEE!Could you draw my mayor please? I'll offer igb :3 or a free item or set from my shop
could do an art trade if you'd like. Here's sort of a ref.https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/zlCfzTYmMzsXmpBgKK mayor
http://blog-imgs-56-origin.fc2.com/b/i/b/bibidesign/20130509225603c01.png dress


----------



## doveling (May 23, 2015)

@cheezyfries

- - - Post Merge - - -




katiegurl1223 said:


> Oh wow I forgot to post the link ;-; My bad. They're all right here (x) Sorry about that! D: Also, which one would you prefer? c:



ahhhh no probs!! i'd love to draw katelyn if thats good with you!!
im happy with any you'd like to offer!

EVERYONE IS CONSIDERED!! LOVING ALL THE CHARACTERS~~


----------



## cheezyfries (May 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> @cheezyfries
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lkasdfjalskd she's gorgeous thank you so so so much, i love it!!!


----------



## Katelyn (May 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> @cheezyfries
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm okay with you drawing whoever you'd like ^-^ Should I send the collectable now or after you've finished? c:


----------



## doveling (May 23, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I'm okay with you drawing whoever you'd like ^-^ Should I send the collectable now or after you've finished? c:



yay! okay accepted! up to you!!


----------



## Aeryka (May 23, 2015)

eek your chibis are adorable ;u;
if you're still considering, can you try my new oc that I don't have art for yet?
Here's a ref: [x]
I have a rough sketch of her that's not done yet, but that can be used as a ref too if interested~ >u<

I can offer 600btb?

Edit: I just finished a drawing of her (may not be the best but kind of gives a better visual idea?)
So here's this ref: [x]


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 23, 2015)

I'm guessing you have enough lol.


----------



## Katelyn (May 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> yay! okay accepted! up to you!!



I sent it now ^-^ I hope the one I sent is okay ;-;


----------



## Alvery (May 23, 2015)

Any of my OCs? http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com

I can offer 600 TBT or any of my collectibles in sidebar :>


----------



## doveling (May 24, 2015)

@katiegurl
since you paid me more than i actually deserve, i decided to make it shiner for you!!



my brother is nagging at me to hurry up, so i'll be back to reply and pick more slots??!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 24, 2015)

Oooooogosh<3 If you're still picking any of mine for 600 TBT+ : O?

Ookami-San-



Spoiler











Aerith Tanaka-



Spoiler











Taiga Shinimi-



Spoiler











Yue Hua-



Spoiler











Ran-



Spoiler











Fuzen Akuhei-



Spoiler











Kairi Amakura-



Spoiler











If you don't need more than ignore mine lol, these are so freaking cute 8'D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 24, 2015)

So tempted to post, ek @_@

600 tbt bells for either


Spoiler: Stefan










Spoiler: Angel Wings & Art by Other Artists








Angel Wings Ref





By computertrash




By ssvv227




By kyukon




By buuunii








Spoiler: Mayor Katy









Note, the shoes in the ref are actually the white leather shoes, not the white patent shoes!






Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By Mturtle





By computertrash




By buuunii




By Donacabana






I love you and your art too much poppet! ;^;


----------



## Aeryka (May 24, 2015)

I just finished a drawing of my OC, so I edited my other post, that way there's a better visual if you end up interested ^_^


----------



## doveling (May 24, 2015)

meeps im back finally!!~
but um, i really don't know who to pick now, i'll announce another slot in a few mins!~


----------



## MTurtle (May 24, 2015)

2k for a couple? I can go higher if you would like  http://sta.sh/210zc9uhaefv


----------



## doveling (May 24, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> 2k for a couple? I can go higher if you would like  http://sta.sh/210zc9uhaefv



eep!! VERY TEMPTING OFFER since cuties, but i might have to decline since im pretty bad at couple art ._.
really bad. sorry turtle ;_;; !!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 24, 2015)

wow, your chibis are gorgeous.  would you consider my mayor?  I can offer 700 TBT 



Spoiler: Mayor Pepper ref


----------



## MTurtle (May 24, 2015)

peoyne said:


> eep!! VERY TEMPTING OFFER since cuties, but i might have to decline since im pretty bad at couple art ._.
> really bad. sorry turtle ;_;; !!



It is totally fine  If you ever feel like giving it a shot, just tell me.


----------



## ssvv227 (May 24, 2015)

i can offer 1k (or a pixel like THIS) for a kemonomimi of HER

non of the outfits shown is really official so feel free to dress her up however you like ^^ thank you for your consideration


----------



## Jint (May 24, 2015)

Not sure if you're still open or not but aaaaa
consider any of my ocs for 800 tbt? www

[1] [2] [3]

​


----------



## Katelyn (May 24, 2015)

peoyne said:


> @katiegurl
> since you paid me more than i actually deserve, i decided to make it shiner for you!!
> 
> 
> ...



Omg that is absolutely adorable! I really like the gold/yellow color you used :3 Thank you so much! Also, you definitely deserved every bit I gave you lol


----------



## Keitara (May 24, 2015)

omg omg my poor bells but I THROW THEM AT YOU!!!!
aaahh need to decide which oc... uhm uhm probably Keitara, I guess ;-; 
I offer 1100 tbt?


Spoiler: refs


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 24, 2015)

1000 TBT plus a light blue letter collectible for a drawing of either of these girls?  (Please?)  



Spoiler









More refs for this character:
http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi

Or this girl?





Or this guy?





More refs for those 2 can be found here:
http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Violet and Neko?sort=3&page=1



Thank you so much for even considering my offer.  <3 <3 <3


----------



## p e p p e r (May 24, 2015)

increasing my offer to 1000 TBT (✿◠‿◠) 



Spoiler: Mayor Pepper ref


----------



## KainAronoele (May 24, 2015)

Is this still open? :0 I'd like to get a piece from you xD


----------



## doveling (May 25, 2015)

BUMPS THIS
yes i am still open! i won't be picking til another 10mins, which is when i get home!!


----------



## Naiad (May 25, 2015)

Naiad said:


> Ahh, maybe one of mine?? Clicky
> 
> 800 TBT?? ♪( ?▽｀)
> 
> you actually made most of them OTL



ahh, i'll bring mine up to 1000 too QvQ


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 25, 2015)

I can up mine to 1k too 8'D


----------



## doveling (May 25, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> 1000 TBT plus a light blue letter collectible for a drawing of either of these girls?  (Please?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eeeepp can i draw the girl (#2)?? i'm a sucker for kemonomimis ;_;;
anywho, acceped!!

will do another tonight~


----------



## doveling (May 25, 2015)

@aTotspot


----------



## MTurtle (May 25, 2015)

That is adorable <3 1.5k for http://sta.sh/225ndxaqfasr??? Feel free to change outfits and such. As long as it isn't pink. (If you're still open)


----------



## doveling (May 25, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> That is adorable <3 1.5k for http://sta.sh/225ndxaqfasr??? Feel free to change outfits and such. As long as it isn't pink. (If you're still open)



adorable as!! accepted!
just letting you know she won't look too animal-ly, just a different nose : o haven't tried anthro before so yap!!


----------



## MTurtle (May 25, 2015)

peoyne said:


> adorable as!! accepted!
> just letting you know she won't look too animal-ly, just a different nose : o haven't tried anthro before so yap!!



Totally fine  And thank you! You can draw her nose as an upside down triangle! That's what I do >>;;; haha


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 25, 2015)

peoyne said:


> @aTotspot



OMG...that is PRECIOUS!!  I love it so, so much!  EEEEE!!!!  Thank you so much for drawing her.  I'll send over the bells and the letter now.  <3 <3 <3


----------



## oswaldies (May 25, 2015)

could you do a oc description, because i havent made him yet ; v ;
and i will pay 100,000 in game bells if thats enough, its all i have ; v ;​


----------



## doveling (May 26, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> OMG...that is PRECIOUS!!  I love it so, so much!  EEEEE!!!!  Thank you so much for drawing her.  I'll send over the bells and the letter now.  <3 <3 <3



ahhh im real happy you like it!! thanks for commissioning me~!!


----------



## ssvv227 (May 26, 2015)

not sure if you're still taking more requests but I can also offer a pixel like this:


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 26, 2015)

Are you still doing this? If you are, I can offer 500 TBT for a chibi of my Mayor!

Ref:


----------



## tomothy (May 26, 2015)

if you're still taking these, I can offer 600 tbt for a chibi of my oc~



Spoiler:


----------



## Kirindrake (May 26, 2015)

Oh my GOSH HOW DID PAY ATTENTION TO THIS THREAD BEFORE???

*O* AHHH I am definitely saving up a bit more TBT to hopefully get something from you like this!!! Your art is BEAUTIFUL ahhh <3 <3 <3 *squeezes it all lovingly with kisses*

Keep being awesome! *thumbs up*


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 26, 2015)

Oh my goodness your chibis are adorable! If you're still taking commissions I would like one, please. ^^ I can offer 1,000 TBT. (I really like the shiny style.)
This is my first time ordering art, hopefully I'm doing it right...


Spoiler: References!



I need to get a reference sheet made up if I'm going to start ordering art LOL.
Outfit:
- star bopper
- yellow raincoat
- rainbow tights
- yellow rain boots

The eyes should be dark brown, and the bangs not quite as 'bowl-cut' looking (like more natural).



















Thank you for considering - if there's anything I forgot let me know!


----------



## doveling (May 27, 2015)

weep still working on mturtles!! had to finish chibi hoshi's contest prize eep~~
so here is chibi hoshi's chibi, it has another version with glasses but it looks horrible imo ;_;;

after turtle's, i might only do 1 more, then its back to rlc, so if anyone is interested in rlc, pm me?


----------



## KainAronoele (May 27, 2015)

peoyne said:


> weep still working on mturtles!! had to finish chibi hoshi's contest prize eep~~
> so here is chibi hoshi's chibi, it has another version with glasses but it looks horrible imo ;_;;
> 
> after turtle's, i might only do 1 more, then its back to rlc, so if anyone is interested in rlc, pm me?



That's so adorable <33

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not sure if you'll be entering my contest, but I'd love it if you could draw this guy for me, I know it's not much your cuteness level, lol, but it'd mean a lot if you gave him a try ~


Spoiler



Refs -









Art examples -














* I can offer 1.5k if that's alright
** Since the Robin outfit will cover a lot of Brock, keeping Brock's hair and skin as is would be great, so it'd be like he just stole Robin's clothes or something ^^


----------



## Kirindrake (May 27, 2015)

Please consider my mayor or OC character Leihi! ;u; I will pay 600 TBT!

[mayor kira] [leihi]

Thank you for considering and thank you soooo much for if you choose to do one of them! QUQ


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 27, 2015)

I can raise my price to 600 TBT for my mayor!



Spoiler: Ref! Clicky!


----------



## Nele (May 29, 2015)

Hi! Your art is beautifull!!! <3

I got a little question.. do u do real ppl too? :3


----------



## doveling (May 29, 2015)

Nele said:


> Hi! Your art is beautifull!!! <3
> 
> I got a little question.. do u do real ppl too? :3



hello! thanks so much!

ahah yes i do!


----------



## Nele (May 29, 2015)

peoyne said:


> hello! thanks so much!
> 
> ahah yes i do!



EEEPP! I'm so happy right now! 
Can you draw me?:


Spoiler:  



 x   x 


I love cute and chibi-style :3
Is 600TBT okkay for you? If not just say so :3

EDIT: got it from you're auction c;
Just gonna put this here:  x  
Around 1k+? 
I really love how you did my other one c;
~I prefer the really light blond hair and light skin~
Thanks for considering c:


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 28, 2015)

I would love to have one of your creations.

I will offer 1k for a shiny piece.

Here is a ref 



Spoiler







 or 
another style to choose from 



Spoiler







Thank you for considering.


----------



## doveling (Jun 28, 2015)

weeps sorry to inform that this thread is also supposed to be closed ;_;;

but if you'd like you can PM me with an art offer and we can work from there!!
thank god its school holidays, so i have heaps of free time. heaps.


----------

